
Congressman Nunes sues Twitter for $250M, claims platform is a content provider - mbgaxyz
https://www.scribd.com/document/402297422/Nunes-Complaint-3-18-19
======
mbgaxyz
"Introduction

1\. Twitter is an information content provider. Twitter creates and develops
content, in whole or in part, through a combination of means: (a) by explicit
censorship of viewpoints with which it disagrees, (b) by shadow-banning
conservatives, such as Plaintiff, (c) by knowingly hosting and monetizing
content that is clearly abusive, hateful and defamatory – providing both a
voice and financial incentive to the defamers – thereby facilitating
defamation on its platform, (d) by completely ignoring lawful complaints about
offensive content and by allowing that content to remain accessible to the
public, and (e) by intentionally abandoning and refusing to enforce its so-
called Terms of Service and Twitter Rules – essentially refusing to self-
regulate – thereby selectively amplifying the message of defamers such as
Mair, Devin Nunes’ Mom and Devin Nunes’ cow, and materially contributing to
the libelousness of the hundreds of posts at issue in this action.

2\. Twitter created and developed the content at issue in this case by
transforming false accusations of criminal conduct, imputed wrongdoing,
dishonesty and lack of integrity into a publicly available commodity used by
unscrupulous political operatives and their donor/clients as a weapon. Twitter
knew the defamation was (and is) happening. Twitter let it happen because
Twitter had (and has) a political agenda and motive: Twitter allowed (and
allows) its platform to serve as a portal of defamation in order to undermine
public confidence in Plaintiff and to benefit his opponents and opponents of
the Republican Party. In this case, Twitter contributed materially to the
illegal conduct of defamers Mair, Devin Nunes’ Mom and Devin Nunes’ cow.
Twitter, by its actions, intended to generate and proliferate the false and
defamatory statements about Plaintiff in order to influence the outcome of the
2018 Congressional election and to intimidate Plaintiff and interfere with his
important investigation of corruption by the Clinton campaign and alleged
Russian involvement in the 2016 Presidential Election. Twitter knowingly acted
as a vessel of opposition research."

~~~
staticautomatic
Looks pretty DOA to me.

